# Spring Trackrock Hammer-in



## Anvil Head

#32   Trackrock Hammer-in  Spring 2017

Date:            Weekend of March 24th & 25th   
                     Best News:  Open to all & no admission fees 
Location:      Trackrock Campground, Blairsville, GA                          
Directions:   WWW.TRACKROCK.COM  706-745-2420              

Activities:     Bladesmithing, Hawk forging, Leather Crafting, Anything Knife Related

Who: Anyone interested in knives, knife making, hawks, leather work, collecting, trading, etc. Watch, meet and talk talented bladesmiths, master leather craftsmen, collectors, etc.
See old discarded steel, scrap metal, wood and bone transformed into functional works of art.

General: Craftsmen from several states, finished knives on display, collections on display, etc.
Family oriented event.

Behave! 
No unsafe or reckless behavior will be tolerated.

Additional:   “Iron in the Hat” event Saturday to help fund event. Please bring usable item for this event.  A chance to pick up valuable plunder - knifemaking materials, parts and pieces. Strictly voluntary, participation encouraged.  

Charity Knife Raffle:   Custom knife will be on display during the event and drawing will be Saturday pm. Proceeds go to St. Jude Children’s Research Hospital or Scottish Rite (here in Atlanta)

Accommodations:   Full hook-up & primitive camping available (check web site), Trackrock is an excellent campground and very well maintained. Several motels near: Blairsville and Young Harris. 

Catered BBQ plate on site Saturday lunch – Pricing subject to caterer’s expenses.

Please contact me if you wish to participate, or need any further information.           
Carl Rechsteiner
crex68@yahoo.com


----------



## blood on the ground

16


----------



## wvdawg

blood on the ground said:


> 16



good catch - fixed it


----------



## mtnman74

Count us in again.


----------



## Razor Blade

Just bringing it back to the top again. Its drawing near. 

Count me in for dinner Carl.


----------



## Anvil Head

Thanks Scottie.


----------



## Anvil Head

Bump - coming up fast now so air out your sleeping bags.


----------



## Bkeepr

its gonna be fun!  I will be bringing stuff for the kids to scrimshaw on


----------



## YellowKnife

Shore would like to come set a spell with ya'll ifn you got room for a wore out ole caveman to beat on a rock an bleed.Been many moons since I cast a shadow at Trackrock and I still miss everyone!
YK


----------



## Anvil Head

Hey ol' Friend, you are always welcome at TR. Would love for you to show off some of your work if you like. I will reserve a space for you under the big canopy out front, just need to bring a table. Or...you can just come comfortable. Be good to see you.


----------



## YellowKnife

Thanks Carl, just ramblin' thru old e-mails and it looks like last time I was at TR was 2013. I would be honored to come be a part of TR this year but I can only come up on Saturday if that is permissible. I'll arrive before 9:00am and  I will bring some of my wares and do a little knapping but I do not want to get in anyone's way. I'll throw my E-Z up in just incase we need more space. Be nice ifn I could be next to Bkeeper that way maybe some of her talent might rub off. Sides, word is she done got her a new gun... one of them charcoal burnin',front stuffin' thunder sticks and I wanna hear all bout it!
YK


----------



## Bkeepr

LOL I will try to bring my smokey lil thunder stick up there!


----------



## Bkeepr

...actually I am going to leave it at home, don't know the rules of the campground and I don't want to offend or break any rules.


----------



## Anvil Head

Brother you will never be in anyone's way. I put the canopy up just so you and Kathy and others can come and be somewhat comfortable. I hold these hammer-ins in an effort to allow the general public to see what we artist/craftsman do (without having to pay some stupid entry fee). I especially want the younger generations to see and possibly experience the joy and pleasure we get from working with our hands/eyes/mind.
You are always a very welcome part of this event for any length of time you can give us. Besides it's my and the campground's event, we enjoy seeing your work and getting to visit with you any chance we get.

Kathy, while it is not a "gun" event. You are welcome to bring your smokepole along to show a few of us. We have had a wide variety show up and even some trading. Just keep it to the side and secure - lot of little ones will be wandering around and it's tough enough to keep them safe around the sharp pointy things and fire. Doubt you'll be able to do a firing demo with it...too big a crowd, but Frank and campground have not had any problems with showing of a firearm during the event.


----------



## Bkeepr

Ill bring my smoke pole to the fall event!  I had a great time and there were a couple of kids there that I had seen before.


----------



## onedude

I wish I could of had of been there. Anyone have anyone have any pictures?
Doug
Jn. 3:16


----------



## Anvil Head

Both Andy and Allen have posted several pics on their forum sites. Can be pretty sure Miss Jan has a few on iKC as well. (yeah, don't see your mug in there anywhere)


----------



## YellowKnife

I would like to say Thank You to all the great people that I had the pleasure to meet and spend time with on Saturday at Trackrock. I truly feel blessed and honored to have been a part of such a wonderful gathering of good folks. Most of all I want to say Thank You to Carl and everyone that helped organize such a safe and well managed event.
And to Frank Alexander and his family, May God continue to bless each of you for sharing your home with the rest of us. Lord willin', I'll see ya'll in the fall!


----------



## Anvil Head

Well Bengie, it is always a honor and pleasure to have you join us at Trackrock. Your exceptionally fine work is remarkable to say the least and everyone enjoys watching you work your magic on a sliver of stone. Sure wish I'd had more time to visit with you.

Folks, I hope to get a good picture of a stone knife that Bengie has so generously donated for the Fall Trackrock Hammer-in. I want to do it justice with a good pic, then post it here and elsewhere. This one will be a treasure to some fortunate ticket holder. Thanks again Bengie "Yellow Knife".


----------

